# Razer Kraken 7.1 Chroma - Einstellungen?



## Melvin2305 (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community,

die Tage ging mein altes Tritton PRO+ kaputt, welches ich mir für meine Konsolen gekauft hatte, zuletzt aber am PC (vorallem CS:GO) benutzt hatte. Ich war damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden, aber es musste ein neues her.
Hab mir also im Internet einige Reviews angeguckt, und mich für das Razer Kraken 7.1 Chroma entschieden. Also heute zum Mediamarkt gefahren, Headset gekauft, angeschlossen, Treiber installiert.
Und nun.. naja, der Sound allgemein ist sehr geil, vorallem bei basslastiger Musik. Auch Skype und TS ist mit dem Razer besser. 
Dann natürlich eine Runde CS:GO gespielt.. dann kam die ernüchterung. Einfach viel zu Basslastig der Sound, wenn ich mit der AWP schieße hauts mir die Ohren fast kaputt. 
Hat einer ähnliche Probleme oder gute Einstellungen für den Equalizer? Habe nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von Audio, wäre also cool wenn jemand eine geeignete Konfig hat. 
Habe auch gelesen dass Razer prinzipiell Schrott produziert, aber aufgrund des guten Klangs bei Musik würde ich das Teil gerne behalten.


----------



## OC.Conny (15. Juli 2015)

Wenn du von dem Teil sagst das es "guten Klang" produziert hast du noch keine vernünftigen Kopfhörer gehört . . . aus meine Sicht hättest du die 100€ auch im Klo runter spülen können ein Headset ist eine Erfindung der Gaming - Industrie um die Leute zu schröpfen.


----------



## Melvin2305 (15. Juli 2015)

Also umtauschen? Was bekomm ich für 100 euro was auch was kann?


----------



## CSOger (16. Juli 2015)

Hier was zum lesen...

Mythos Gaming-Headset: Reines Marketing-Blabla oder echter Vorteil beim Spielen? - Fragestellung: Marketing oder echter Vorteil?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-pc-audio-einfuehrung-kaufberatung-links.html


----------



## Melvin2305 (16. Juli 2015)

Bin ich grad schon drauf gestoßen.. Fehlkauf würd ich mal sagen. War mit meinem Tritton aber eigentlich zufrieden und dachte dass das Razer ungefähr in den selbem Bereich liegt. 
Das Sennheiser G4ME ONE, lohnt sich das ? dann könnte ich mein Razer morgen umtauschen und das Sennheiser mitnehmen.


----------



## Darkseth (16. Juli 2015)

Ist das Chroma identisch zum Kraken Pro?
So einen schlechten Sound hab ich seit meinem Creative Fatal1ty von vor 3,5 jahren nicht mehr gehört..
Keine Ahnung wofür das Klangbild brauchbar ist, aber zum gamen definitiv nicht. Und musik erst recht nicht...

Dein Mangel bei CS GO kommt übrigens daher.. Das headset erfindet teilweise 2-3 mal soviel bass dazu, als in wirklichkeit vorhanden ist. Was eigentlich erst recht für basslastige Musik käse sein sollte (Basslastige musik ist ja an sich schon bassbetont. Wenn der Kopfhörer auch noch nix anderes kann als viel bass, multipliziert sich das viel zu hoch --> mitten und höhen sind NOCH stärker im hintergrund als ohnehin schon.
Und damit sehr sehr viele Details, die einfach.. "verloren" sind.

Und glaub mir... Das ist kein guter Klang. Bei Musik am ALLER wenigsten... Das ist einfach nur Grausam, wenn man mal halbwegs besseres gewohnt ist :/

Bis 100€: Kingston HyperX Cloud 1 (geschlossen), bzw Qpad QH 85 (offen).
Wischen beide den boden mehrmals mit dem Razer Kraken, soundqualität deutlich höher, und klangbild ist um Welten ausgewogener, sauberer und vor allem stimmiger.
 Das Tritton ist auch etwas, was ich als schrott bezeichne. Allein schon die Verarbeitungsqualität gehört für mich in die 20-30€ klasse.

Edit: Nein, Sennheiser game one ist mist. Zu teuer, technisch identisch zu nem PC 350 was 100€ gekostet hat früher. Das Kingston dürfte mindestens genau so gut sein.

Wenn du schon 150€ ausgibst, kauf was gescheites: Stereo Kofhörer + Ansteckmikro, z.B: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro (geschlossen) oder DT 990 Pro (offen) + Zalman mic1.
Hier bist du dann aber an nem Punkt angekommen, wo du nur noch upgraden wirst, und nicht mehr neu kaufen. Die Kopfhörer werden auch in 20-30 Jahren nicht kaputt gehen - Und wenn doch ne kleinigkeit ist, reparatur recht günstig möglich.
Auch bist du bei diesen Kopfhörern in einer Qualitäts klasse, in die kein einziges Gaming headset auf dem Markt ran kommt. Ohne. Ausnahme. 

Edit 2: Bring es zurück und verlang dein geld zurück. Und wenn sie nur umtauschen, dann willst du das Kingston HyperX Cloud, weil sonst alles andere nix taugt (vermutlich media markt/saturn? Dort taugt tatsächlich nahezu nichts etwas).


----------



## Melvin2305 (16. Juli 2015)

Alles klar.. dann versuche ich morgen mal mein Glück und hoffe dass die Affen mir mein Geld wiedergeben.  Das HyperX wäre dann das hier, richtig ? HyperX Cloud Gaming Headset fÃ?r PC/PS4/Mac schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Darkseth (16. Juli 2015)

Yup 
Wenn die sich anstellen wegen rücknahme (media markt und saturn zicken da glaub immer gerne, während rückgaben über amazon etc immer reibungslos möglich sind), dann würde ich verlangen, dass sie das hyperx bestellen.

Notfalls iwas beliebtes und das ungeöffnet verkaufen mit 5-10€ verlust...
Auch wenn das  umständlich klingt, der qualitätsunterschied ist teilweise schon enorm.


----------



## Melvin2305 (16. Juli 2015)

Ja die sagen ganz gerne mal, dass man sich doch bitte ein gleichteures Produkt für den Preis aussuchen soll ^^ 
Naja ich versuch hartnäckig zu sein und hoffe das beste. Bestelle dann direkt dass HyperX bei Mindfactory (Mein Händler des Vertrauens ) und berichte dann wenn das hier ist.


----------



## Darkseth (16. Juli 2015)

Gutschein wäre auch ne Option  Früher oder später findet sich schon was in Media markt ^^


----------



## sycron17 (16. Juli 2015)

Also ich habe seit eine weile auch ein Kraken chroma

Und muss schon sagen das ich topzufrieden bin.

Denn bass kanste eigentlich einstellen
Bei mir merke ich nicht da ich nit volume 0.1 fahre

Und der kraken pro läuft glaube ich über 3.5 jack 
Der chroma läuft über usb

Im verlgleich zu meinem vorherigen ist der kraken einfach klasse

Endlich lassen sich gegner in csgo lokalisieren


----------



## Melvin2305 (16. Juli 2015)

Naja hatte alle einstellungen durchprobiert.. aber ist auch egal ist umgetauscht, Geld wiederbekommen. Danke an den netten Media Markt Angestellten, der mir direkt mein Geld beschert hat^^


----------



## Venom89 (16. Juli 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Also ich habe seit eine weile auch ein Kraken chroma
> 
> Und muss schon sagen das ich topzufrieden bin.



Dann kennst du einfach nichts besseres.



> Denn bass kanste eigentlich einstellen
> Bei mir merke ich nicht da ich nit volume 0.1 fahre



Ein Kopfhörer sollte einem out of the Box klanglich gefallen



> Und der kraken pro läuft glaube ich über 3.5 jack
> Der chroma läuft über usb



Was hat das damit zu tun?



> Im verlgleich zu meinem vorherigen ist der kraken einfach klasse



Was hattest du denn vorher? 



> Endlich lassen sich gegner in csgo lokalisieren



Solltest du ganz dringend mal lesen.
Mythos Gaming-Headset: Reines Marketing-Blabla oder echter Vorteil beim Spielen? - Fragestellung: Marketing oder echter Vorteil?




Melvin2305 schrieb:


> Naja hatte alle einstellungen durchprobiert.. aber ist auch egal ist umgetauscht, Geld wiederbekommen. Danke an den netten Media Markt Angestellten, der mir direkt mein Geld beschert hat^^



Wie gesagt der Sound sollte dir schon auf anhieb gefallen. Sei froh das du es zurückgeben konntest, das Teil ist vllt 20 Euro wert


----------



## Melvin2305 (16. Juli 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Endlich lassen sich gegner in csgo lokalisieren



Dazu muss ich sagen, dass sowohl mein Tritton als auch Samsung Kopfhörer meines Galaxy S5's besser sind zum Gegner lokalisieren als das Razer. Mit dem Bass nimmt man nichts mehr wahr ausser Schüsse und Granaten. Und mit weniger Lautstärke wirkte mir der Sound ziemlich dumpf, überhaupt nicht schön.


----------



## Darkseth (16. Juli 2015)

Und das ist auch keine überraschung. Der sound IST dumpf, man hört kaum details, wodurch gegnerortung vergleichsweise Sehr unterdurchschnittlich schlecht ist.
Und besser als das vorherige... naja. Ne note 5 ist auch besser als ne note 6. Heißt aber nicht, dass ne note 5 deswegen toll ist 

Wie gesagt, das Kraken Pro hab ich gehört, ich fand es grausam. SOOOOO viel bass, der alles andere übertönt hat. Der bass war dabei nicht mal gut, und mitten zu sehr im hintergrund. Die räumlichkeit war auch eher schlecht.
Dagegen fand ich ein Logitech g430 (am smartphone, nicht über usb) bei weitem (!) besser, sauberer und ausgewogener im Klang. Und das Logitech ist schon relativ schlecht, und deutlich schlechter als ein 20€ Superlux ^^

Das soll kein bashing sein, sondern ein Rat was ordentliches auszuprobieren. Ich verspreche dir, das gibt dir ein riesiges "AHA-Erlebnis". Das hatte ich, das hatte jeder der früher gamer headsets genutzt hat, und auf gute kopfhörer umgestiegen ist.


----------



## OC.Conny (18. Juli 2015)

Hatte zu erst ein Sennheiser PC350 was ja wirklich nicht mal so schlecht ist aber im Vergleich zu normalen Kopfhörern immer noch schlecht abschneidet 

Genau wie die ganzen 5.1 und 7.1 Wunderkopfhörer - der größte Mist - wird auch nur von der Gaming Industrie hergestellt ich kenne keinen renommierten Hersteller (AKG, Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, Denon, Ultrasone, Foster usw.) aus dem HiFi Bereich der sowas anbietet . . . da stellt sich mir die Frage warum nicht?
Weil es Qutsch ist! Lieber einen richtigen Treiber als 5 kleine Verkorkste wo nicht einer nen richtigen Ton macht.


----------



## Melvin2305 (18. Juli 2015)

Habe jetzt mein HyperX Cloud und muss sagen bin sehr zufrieden. Gegner ordnen ist mal mega gut damit, habe manchmal das Gefühl ich höre alles was auf der Map abgeht  
Bass etc. sind auch sehr gut wenn ich Musik höre ^^
Mal gucken, das soll ja sehr robust sein und lange halten, evtl. hole ich mir danach mal 'ne Kombi aus Kopfhörer und Mikro


----------

